# Does everyone's Malt smile?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know the happy little smiles that are so precious on our beloved Malts? Zoe smiles all the time. All I have to do is talk to her and she smiles. It took Jett a good 6 months of being with me before he smiled. He's been with my now for 1 1/2 years. And he does smile, but not very often. Even in the middle of play when he's really having fun and super excited he doesn't always smile. Do you think it has to do with lack of socialization or human contact as a puppy? I honestly don't know what kind of socialization or human contact he had as a puppy since he's my rescue. I got him when he was a year old. He is more of calm, sedate little guy. Zoe wore me out until she was 2. Is it just different personalities or was he denied something precious before I got him? Don't get me wrong. He has a darling personality. I just want to make sure he's happy.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Demi Smiles


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I think those are the most precious part of having a Maltese own you. Those sweet little smiles. It doesn't matter how old they are - they still make my heart melt.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie smiles all the time, she is just so sweet and loving. Edgar smiles but not as much as Ellie.

Cathy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy doesn't smile with teeth showing, but Toy does. She has a big toothy grin! :biggrin:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis is king of smiles.. its part of his happy go lucky nature.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness smiles - it's just too cute.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My Crisse smiles:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy smiles a lot! Naddie... not so much but does more and more as time has gone by. She too is a rescue, coming from a very bad situation. 
I just have to start talking to Quincy, and he usually smiles... Naddie has a more often 'serious look'... even when I KNOW she IS happy.I will say when playtime is over and she is sprawled out cooling off, she does smile a lot at that time. Like she was invigorated, now catching her breath,.. and reflecting "That was fun". 

Very hard to get a photo of her smiling though! She seems to be very 'concerned' about the camera... Quincy, on the other hand is a ham! LOL Missy smiled a lot but hardly ever could get a photo of her doing so. When I looked back over her photos I noticed how very serious she looked in all of them.... yet in everyday life she smiled so much.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky seems to like to smile, especially after I get home from work. He acts like I've been gone a week! I don't really remember our other Mickey smiling too much, but then I wasn't really around him all that often, since he was more my grandparents dog than mine.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 4 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699337


> My Crisse smiles:[/B]


Oh Kerry, your Crisse has the ULTIMATE smile! God I love her!! :wub: :wub: 

So it sounds as if maybe it could be more of a personality thing. Like Brit was saying between Cosy & Toy, Jett will often have a crooked little smirk, where Zoe has an open mouth, teeth showing smile. And Cathy was noting about the difference between Ellie and Edgar.

And Terry, I'm glad to know that you KNOW Naddie is happy, even when her expression is serious. Sometimes it's just not a good thing when I have some free time on my hands. I tend to worry over silly little things.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (widgeon @ Jan 4 2009, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699301


> I think those are the most precious part of having a Maltese own you. Those sweet little smiles. It doesn't matter how old they are - they still make my heart melt.[/B]


I have to agree. Daisy is always smiling. I love it when I capture it in pictures too. :wub: These are from recently. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've had Perri since he was 10 weeks but he doesn't smile, and I think he's had a pretty good life.  I also don't know how much of a personality thing it is either, as he's quite full of life even though he doesn't smile (although you would never know with those serious pics he takes lol).


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

My Jaz doesn't smile....I've always wondered if it had anything to do with her being blind. I know that sounds weird but she doesn't see me smile so is it a visual thing? I know she's happy to see me (lol) when I get home....I can tell by her body language but no smiles. Now Quigley seems to be happy all the time but not sure about smiling yet. I'll have to pay more attention.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi is always smiling and I think its adorable! She such a happy girl!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Are Perri and Midis related??!!!
Seriously, I just read and am replying to two of your posts in two different threads where it seems they are of a very similar "type". 

My last malt, Casper, would smile very big every time a camera came into view (tongue out, face smiling) but Midis just has no use for a camera and doesn't "pose" or smile at all for one. The only time I see a "smile" is when he has been running in the yard is is panting! That look resembles a smile. And yet, he is the most affectionate, happiest and most well adjusted little dog I have ever had the pleasure of knowing! He seems to just love to be held (by either me or my husband) and snuggles into you like he's trying to hug you. I know we spoil him outrageously, but he is a very happy little dog and very good with other dogs and children, which is important, too.

While Casper was a smiler and a good model for the camera he had severe problems with separation anxiety and other strange phobias that we had to work around (like his dislike of children and fear of babies). Midis, while not a "smiler", is not stricken with other problems a lot of these little ones have, such as separation anxiety or snappy toward strangers and small children. His barking was excessive, obnoxious and difficult to get under control but I think after trying several ways of handling that, it is not much of an issue anymore.

Overall, I think MIdis is the best little guy we have ever had the privilege of having in our family, and he seems the best-overall-well-adjusted-happy dog. I hope (to God) we have him for many, many, many more years.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 4 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699338


> Quincy smiles a lot! Naddie... not so much but does more and more as time has gone by. She too is a rescue, coming from a very bad situation.
> I just have to start talking to Quincy, and he usually smiles... Naddie has a more often 'serious look'... even when I KNOW she IS happy.I will say when playtime is over and she is sprawled out cooling off, she does smile a lot at that time. Like she was invigorated, now catching her breath,.. and reflecting "That was fun".
> 
> Very hard to get a photo of her smiling though! She seems to be very 'concerned' about the camera... Quincy, on the other hand is a ham! LOL Missy smiled a lot but hardly ever could get a photo of her doing so. When I looked back over her photos I noticed how very serious she looked in all of them.... yet in everyday life she smiled so much.[/B]


That is so cute, it cracked me up!! Ollie doesn't smile :huh: . I didn't know of such thing!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 4 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699337


> My Crisse smiles:[/B]



These just cracked me up! Babygirl smiles, but not like that. Ron, the guy who we got Babygirl from, said her mother smiled at him, with teeth showing. I could not even imagine how they would look actually "smiling", so this must have been what he meant! Since Babygirl had to have her top front teeth removed due to periodontal disease, maybe she is just too embarrased to smile like that. LOL!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey smiles and I so love that smile.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 4 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699337


> My Crisse smiles:[/B]


Those pic's are so funny! I had to show my parents last night when they came over to see my two (not me, of course!)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah smiles a lot, we call her Happy Hannah. Boo, well, he looks somber most of the time even when he's happy, but he does smile sometimes.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 4 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699394


> Gigi is always smiling and I think its adorable! She such a happy girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is such a cute picture of Gigi i just had to comment!!!!

janie


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

sometimes Bianca smiles









sometimes she doesnt









i really think it depends on her mood.. in the first pic when she's smiling she had been running around on the floor having a good ole time.. the 2nd picture i put her in her christmas dress and put her up on a high barstool kind of chair.. which she wasn't happy about.

janie


----------

